# Suggestions for Spanish Pyrenees or Andorra?



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has advice on place to hit or miss on a trip to the Spanish side of the Pyrenees later this summer. I will be joining some family from Sevilla, likely meeting up in Barcelona and then heading up to the mtns for a week or two. Any thoughts on good areas that are family friendly are appreciated - such as places with good hiking, fishing and maybe a cute village or something for the ladies. Of course, loads of singletrack in the surrounding mountains would be choice :thumbsup: 

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Kristatos said:


> Just curious if anyone has advice on place to hit or miss on a trip to the Spanish side of the Pyrenees later this summer. I will be joining some family from Sevilla, likely meeting up in Barcelona and then heading up to the mtns for a week or two. Any thoughts on good areas that are family friendly are appreciated - such as places with good hiking, fishing and maybe a cute village or something for the ladies. Of course, loads of singletrack in the surrounding mountains would be choice :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.


A good place would be the little medieval town of Ainsa, center of the Sobrarbe region. It's located at the confluence of the rio Cinca and the rio Ara (the only non-dammed big river left in the Pyrenees, so good fishing). 
It's also a good basecamp for visiting a whole number of natural sites, amongst which the national park of Ordesa/Monte Perdido, one of Spain's most impressive national parks, and the sierra de Guara are certainly some on anyone's "to visit" lists.

They recently signposted 10 bike tours in the region and you can find those as gps tracks as well,a nd more.
Go talk to Angel of the Intersport shop there, he's the man to talk to for all the latest trail news (and a very nice guy).

A few links:

http://www.monteperdido.com/

http://www.sobrarbe.com/

http://www.gpspirineo.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=21
View this page with IE, doesn't work under Firefox...

http://www.villageterraneo.org/an/ainsa-sobrarbe.htm

http://www.guara.org/ingles/Default.htm


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Caminoloco, thanks for the response and the info/links. I really appreciate it! I am looking forward to checking out some of these spots.


----------



## innerhaven (Jun 23, 2008)

*Andorra*

HI there,

My wife and I have spent two great summers mountain biking and camping in Andorra. We flew from Scotland to Barcelona and picked up a hire car - Andorra's reached in around 3 hours if I recall correctly. Once you're there there's loads of choice - it's such a small principality that with a car you can visit the entire region in a day or two which means you can get a real sense of the place.

Loads of info on trails from bike shops and tourist offices (walkers maps) and a great cable car at Massana's Vallnord Bike Park with loads of great trails. People are real friendly and prices were very cheap meaning we could do lots for the money.

I'll dig out some of our olf info and post up some more place names/websites etc when I find them.

Have fun!

Andy
www.innerhaven.co.uk


----------

